# Moon Palace, Cancun



## Poobah (Dec 26, 2008)

We will be at the Moon Palace Cancun, the 2nd week in February with three other couples. Everything we have heard says it is a great place. However, I met this fellow at a wine tasting who stayed there a year or so ago and was not a happy camper. He complained that when you arrive you are given a wristband and that the color of the wristband determines the level of service you get. What he described was a little confusing, but it sounded like he went there on a TS promotion of some kind and had some color of wristband. After he decided not to buy he had a wristband of another color and the service he was given after that was the pits.

We are going there as a paying all inclusive guest; no TS exhange or TS promotion and I am expecting top shelf for what we are paying.

At all-inclusives writstbands are typical, but at the Palace are the wristbands color coded? If so, does any one know what color means what? I want to be sure we get the "right" color.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Blondie (Dec 26, 2008)

Sounds like an over-reaction to me. We head to the Sun Palace in Feb. I have read that some bands are for Palace members, others for Premiere Palace members or something like that, still others are for RCI exchangers and others for rental guests through travel agencies. I have read that there are a variety of colors for specific reasons which can make sense. I really doubt that there is one color which designates that the recipient receive crappy service. Reviews of the Palace resorts are usually most favorable but some people are hard to please. I think you are worrying for nothing.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Dec 26, 2008)

We stayed there the week before Christmas in '07, as paying all-inclusive resort guests.  It was my understanding that "owners", including VIP owners had different colored wristbands.  But we had great service, and wristband colors were not even an issue to us.

My TripAdvisor review entitled “Really nice resort with a few glitches” has a lot more details and a few pictures....  Feel free to ask any other questions.

I would avoid the timeshare salespitch (also called VIP tours or membership tours).  I was very annoyed by them about every time I walked through the lobby.


----------



## laura1957 (Dec 28, 2008)

My own guess is that he is just very hard to please.  We went once on a RCI exchange and once with a last call.  I truly do not believe that anyone - no matter what color bracelet - ever receives bad service there.  They were wonderful at all of the Palace resorts we visited on our 2 trips.


----------



## jadejar (Dec 28, 2008)

Honeymooners get pink wristbands.  We are now owners but got no different treatment as owners than we did visiting for one day after a timeshare presentation even though our writsbands were different colors as owners.


----------

